# Points lottery big time



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is a list of my resent uploads. The hosts are identical (supposed to be at least) and it’s an unknown Intel running at 2.66 GHz. I have 20 of those and there has been a factor 2½ between the most and least productive in terms of points over a period of one week but here I see 16 pph and 80 pph (5 times). OK, if you have plenty of CPUs then it will even out but for the more average 1-2 CPU producer daily points could be all over.





Edit: It seems it will not last - http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32730_offset,80


----------



## KieX (Mar 7, 2012)

If they kept that I'm sure a lot of crunchers from other projects like Rosetta would join WCG.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 7, 2012)

KieX said:


> If they kept that I'm sure a lot of crunchers from other projects like Rosetta would join WCG.



I have a feeling that is the point

Edit: got that feeling after reading the WGC Forum. SETI gets around twice as much per CPU hour. Some old WGC guys will not be happy if there are over-run by us youngsters.


----------



## KieX (Mar 7, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> I have a feeling that is the point
> 
> Edit: got that feeling after reading the WGC Forum. SETI gets around twice as much per CPU hour. Some old WGC guys will not be happy if there are over-run by us youngsters.



From the thread you linked it looked like the WCG techs were planning to adjust the points again though. Guess it's a bonus for any newcomers.


----------

